# wooden wheel schwinn the world i.d. help



## hotrod62 (Mar 9, 2011)

TRYING TO PUT A YEAR ON THIS OLD SCHWINN  HAS A BLACK MORROW HUB THAT HAS CLIPSE MACHINE DIVISION
 MADE IN ELMIRA NY USA  .36    13      AND ON THE BOTTOM OF FRAME THE SERIAL #  D12549  I THINK THEIR IS A WAY TO DATE THE BIKE BY THE HUB NUMBER ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANKS...


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure but if the hubs are Blacked out its a safe bet it was made during WWII. I do believe you can date it by the hub, not sure how. Are the rims 26 or 28"? Nice rig!


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 9, 2011)

they are 28'' and i found the numbers N 1  on the hub i think this is# for the year


----------



## eazywind (Mar 9, 2011)

first quarter of 1944.


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for the info i thought the bike would have been a lot older with the wood rims.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe leftovers because of wartime? A lot of weird things went on around that time as businesses scrambled to help the war effort, yet stay in business.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 10, 2011)

I LOVE that bike! Is it for sale?


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 10, 2011)

yes its is 4-sale its listed on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Aronold-schwinn...924?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b7c53be4


----------



## Bendix (Mar 10, 2011)

rather than something extremely unusual from schwinn isn't it just as likely the saddle and rims just came from a different, older bike? there's no trick to rebuilding a wheel (what's the vintage of the front hub? maybe that wheel was swapped intact?).  i don't pretend to understand the logic used by whoever might have converted it, but stranger things have been done.....

maybe it was purchased by 1944's version of a 'retro grouch' or 'hipster' who preferred a leather saddle along with the ride of wood rims and single tube tires!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think Bendix is on to something......


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2011)

Although on closer inspection, the wheels do seem to fit the fenders well, hmmmmmm.......?


----------



## elc3rd (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a wooden wheeled Schwinn "World Roadster" circa 1895. If the bike is of this era there is a site that advertises a copywrited flyer in 1945. The leaflet entitled "Fifty Years of Schwinn Bicycles", the address is http://www.schwinncruisers.com/vintage-schwinn-bikes/1895-to1900-schwinn-bicycles/ let me know if this is a help.


----------

